# GenieGo Stuck on "Waiting to Prepare"



## ChipW

I've had my GenieGo for several months and it has always worked perfectly fine. However, last night I went to try to download a couple of programs to my iphone in preparation for a trip and it would hang up on the "waiting to prepare" step. It would never start transcoding the show for download. I tried everything that I could think of including trying different programs from different HD DVR's (cancelling the hung up show to make sure it wasn't corrupted), resetting my router, doing a 30 red button reset on the GenieGo, closing and relaunching the app on my iphone, two different ipads and my PC. None of that worked. I also left a program in that state overnight and when I got up this morning it was still saying "waiting to prepare".

My OOH access is still functional on all of my devices.

I tried contacting Directv through their online chat function but that was a complete and total waste of time. They couldn't offer any recommendations other than to call technical support when I get home tonight. Unfortunately, I don't have time to call tonight and wait on hold before talking to someone to try to get this fixed before I leave so I'm hoping someone here has some suggestions for getting the GenieGo to actually work for me again.


----------



## litzdog911

Have you tried resetting the HD DVR?


----------



## ChipW

Yes. Still no luck.


----------



## Beerstalker

Just to double check you are saying it happens with any recording you try, not just a specific one?

Have you tried unplugging the Genie Go for a few minutes and then plugging it back in?


----------



## Steve

ChipW said:


> I've had my GenieGo for several months and it has always worked perfectly fine. However, last night I went to try to download a couple of programs to my iphone in preparation for a trip and it would hang up on the "waiting to prepare" step. It would never start transcoding the show for download. I tried everything that I could think of including t*rying different programs from different HD DVR's *(*cancelling the hung up show* to make sure it wasn't corrupted), *resetting my router*, *doing a 30 red button reset on the GenieGo*, *closing and relaunching the app on my iphone*, *two different ipads and my PC*. None of that worked. I also left a program in that state overnight and when I got up this morning it was still saying "waiting to prepare".
> 
> My OOH access is still functional on all of my devices.
> 
> I tried contacting Directv through their online chat function but that was a complete and total waste of time. They couldn't offer any recommendations other than to call technical support when I get home tonight. Unfortunately, I don't have time to call tonight and wait on hold before talking to someone to try to get this fixed before I leave so I'm hoping someone here has some suggestions for getting the GenieGo to actually work for me again.


Looks like the only thing you haven't tried is a 2-minute reset, which is going to wipe any recordings you have in "ready to download". I know it's kind of ridiculous you have to press and hold the red button for 2 minutes to do this, but there's no other way to do it, ATM.


----------



## ChipW

Beerstalker said:


> Just to double check you are saying it happens with any recording you try, not just a specific one?
> 
> Have you tried unplugging the Genie Go for a few minutes and then plugging it back in?


Yes it is every recording not just a specific one. And it is multiple DVR's as well.

I did try unplugging it too and that didn't help.


----------



## ChipW

Steve said:


> Looks like the only thing you haven't tried is a 2-minute reset, which is going to wipe any recordings you have in "ready to download". I know it's kind of ridiculous you have to press and hold the red button for 2 minutes to do this, but there's no other way to do it, ATM.


Will the 2 minute reset cause me to loss all of my settings for OOH access too? I don't have any recordings that I'm worried about losing but I am wary about having to go through the set up and registration process for all of my devices.


----------



## Steve

ChipW said:


> Will the 2 minute reset cause me to loss all of my settings for OOH access too? I don't have any recordings that I'm worried about losing but I am wary about having to go through the set up and registration process for all of my devices.


You won't lose your OOH access. That's configured in your router. You shouldn't lose client access either, because that's between you and the DIRECTV registration server, but just to make sure, I'll give it a shot and let you know. Back in a few.


----------



## Steve

ChipW said:


> Will the 2 minute reset cause me to loss all of my settings for OOH access too? I don't have any recordings that I'm worried about losing but I am wary about having to go through the set up and registration process for all of my devices.


The 2-minute reset just wiped the recordings on the device. It had no effect on PC or iPhone client registration.


----------



## Steve

Steve said:


> You won't lose your OOH access. That's configured in your router.


I should say you won't lose OOH access if you're using the default ports. You're probably OK, tho, because in the unlikely event you had to configure the GG device to use ports other than the defaults, the 30-second reset would have been problematic. That resets to defaults without erasing content, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## ChipW

Steve said:


> The 2-minute reset just wiped the recordings on the device. It had no effect on PC or iPhone client registration.


Thanks Steve. I will try that when I get home this afternoon and hopefully it will resolve the issue. If not I guess I will need to call Directv when I get back next week.


----------



## Steve

ChipW said:


> Thanks Steve. I will try that when I get home this afternoon and hopefully it will resolve the issue. If not I guess I will need to call Directv when I get back next week.


It's worth a shot, in case the issue is due to corruption of the device's storage memory. The 30-second reset wouldn't have been able to address that. Otherwise, I'm at a loss. :shrug:


----------



## ChipW

Thanks to everyone for the suggestions. I apologize for not giving an update sooner but this is the first time I've had a chance to check the forum since I left on my trip.

To update on the situation, I tried all the suggestions here and none of them resolved the issue. In fact, after I did the 2 minute reset my system information sitll showed 1.4 GB of used space. I did it a couple of times and I was never able to completely remove whatever was using the space (but it didn't show up as available to download). 

Finally as a last effort before giving up until I got home, I pulled my 32 GB flash drive out of the unit and tried to download a program. That apparently resolved the problem because the program immediately started to prepare and I was able to download it to my phone that evening. The only thing I can figure is that the data was corrupted to the point where the 2 minute reset couldn't delete it from the flash drive.


----------



## peds48

ChipW said:


> Thanks to everyone for the suggestions. I apologize for not giving an update sooner but this is the first time I've had a chance to check the forum since I left on my trip.
> 
> To update on the situation, I tried all the suggestions here and none of them resolved the issue. In fact, after I did the 2 minute reset my system information sitll showed 1.4 GB of used space. I did it a couple of times and I was never able to completely remove whatever was using the space (but it didn't show up as available to download).
> 
> Finally as a last effort before giving up until I got home, I pulled my 32 GB flash drive out of the unit and tried to download a program. That apparently resolved the problem because the program immediately started to prepare and I was able to download it to my phone that evening. The only thing I can figure is that the data was corrupted to the point where the 2 minute reset couldn't delete it from the flash drive.


Well, that would be something that you should have divulged from the get-go.


----------



## ChipW

peds48 said:


> Well, that would be something that you should have divulged from the get-go.


True - but to be honest I completely forgot about having it until I was doing the reset and noticed it. :bang

I am surprised that I wasn't asked about having any external memory connected during my long chat session.


----------



## peds48

ChipW said:


> True - but to be honest I completely forgot about having it until I was doing the reset and noticed it. :bang
> 
> I am surprised that I wasn't asked about having any external memory connected during my long chat session.


SO now you blame us for not asking.... !rolling

Glad you are up and running.


----------



## ChipW

peds48 said:


> SO now you blame us for not asking.... !rolling
> 
> Glad you are up and running


Nah, I mostly blame myself for being an idiot and not remembering that I had added the flash drive. As soon as I noticed it I realized that it might be the culprit.


----------



## Steve

ChipW said:


> To update on the situation, I tried all the suggestions here and none of them resolved the issue. In fact, *after I did the 2 minute reset my system information sitll showed 1.4 GB of used space*.


Since you tried everything else, it's not surprising the problem was due to corrupted data, which the 2-minute reset should have cured. Since you still showed 1.4 GB of used space, my guess is you didn't hold the red button in completely for 2-minutes, as has happened to me more than once. That 2-minute press-hold reset is the most ridiculous requirement I've ever seen on any electronic device I've owned. Just my .02.

By removing the 32GB drive, you forced the GG device to reformat the internal memory, which is effectively what the 2-minute reset would have done.


----------



## ChipW

Steve said:


> Since you tried everything else, it's not surprising the problem was due to corrupted data, which the 2-minute reset should have cured. Since you still showed 1.4 GB of used space, my guess is you didn't hold the red button in completely for 2-minutes, as has happened to me more than once. That 2-minute press-hold reset is the most ridiculous requirement I've ever seen on any electronic device I've owned. Just my .02.
> 
> By removing the 32GB drive, you forced the GG device to reformat the internal memory, which is effectively what the 2-minute reset would have done.


That was my first thought when I noticed the used space. But I tried it two more times including the second time pushing the button with a pencil eraser to maintain constant contact. And I timed it with the stopwatch function on my phone for 2 1/2 minutes.


----------



## Steve

ChipW said:


> That was my first thought when I noticed the used space. But I tried it two more times including *the second time pushing the button with a pencil eraser to maintain constant contact. And I timed it with the stopwatch function on my phone for 2 1/2 minutes. *


I hear ya. The fact that even that didn't work shows what a horrible way it is to perform a total reset.

IMHO, they should mimic the HR software reset commands in the client: Restart (equivalent to a single press of the red button), Reset Defaults (equivalent to a 30-second reset), or Reset Everything (equivalent to a 2-minute reset).


----------



## ChipW

Steve said:


> I hear ya. The fact that even that didn't work shows what a horrible way it is to perform a total reset.
> 
> IMHO, they should mimic the HR software reset commands in the client: Restart (equivalent to a single press of the red button), Reset Defaults (equivalent to a 30-second reset), or Reset Everything (equivalent to a 2-minute reset).


That would definitely make it a lot easier. I guess if I ever run into a situation where I have to reformat the data I'll use the removal of the flashdrive to replace the 2 minute reset.


----------



## dennisj00

I have a 16 gig stick in mine. It's been a long time, but if I remember, only the PC client asked me if I wanted to format and use it.


----------



## cfclay

So does everything work for you now? I have an iPhone 5s and it rarely works without some tweaking I have to do. On my other android phones all I have to do is pretty much open the GenieGo app on phone and *boom* they are all downloaded pretty quick. I too on the iPhone seem to get the "preparing to download" notice. Seems like an iPhone issue to me.


----------



## Laxguy

cfclay said:


> So does everything work for you now? I have an iPhone 5s and it rarely works without some tweaking I have to do. On my other android phones all I have to do is pretty much open the GenieGo app on phone and *boom* they are all downloaded pretty quick. I too on the iPhone seem to get the "preparing to download" notice. Seems like an iPhone issue to me.


It could be, but you might also delete the iPhone app and reinstall.


----------



## cfclay

ChipW said:


> Thanks to everyone for the suggestions. I apologize for not giving an update sooner but this is the first time I've had a chance to check the forum since I left on my trip.
> 
> To update on the situation, I tried all the suggestions here and none of them resolved the issue. In fact, after I did the 2 minute reset my system information sitll showed 1.4 GB of used space. I did it a couple of times and I was never able to completely remove whatever was using the space (but it didn't show up as available to download).
> 
> Finally as a last effort before giving up until I got home, I pulled my 32 GB flash drive out of the unit and tried to download a program. That apparently resolved the problem because the program immediately started to prepare and I was able to download it to my phone that evening. The only thing I can figure is that the data was corrupted to the point where the 2 minute reset couldn't delete it from the flash drive.


Why do you have a flash drive in the "unit". Are you talking about the Geniego...cause you can't have a flash drive in the iphone.


----------



## cfclay

Laxguy said:


> It could be, but you might also delete the iPhone app and reinstall.


Doesn't seem to have any effect for me currently.


----------



## cfclay

I'm subscribing to this thread so I can get any updates. I have the same issue. I last diagnosed this issue last time by leaving the phone on- turning the "autoff in x minutes" to "never" so that the screen stayed on forever while it waited to prepare. That doesn't seem to work any more. 

And like other others- I have android devices that download right away lol. :grin:


----------



## NR4P

cfclay said:


> I'm subscribing to this thread so I can get any updates. I have the same issue. I last diagnosed this issue last time by leaving the phone on- turning the "autoff in x minutes" to "never" so that the screen stayed on forever while it *waited to prepare*. That doesn't seem to work any more.
> 
> And like other others- I have android devices that *download right away* lol. :grin:


Not sure which problem you are having. You've indicated two separate GG events in your note.

Perhaps you can clarify if you have a Prepare problem or a download transfer problem. They are two separate events.

Also do you have GG1 or GG2?


----------



## cfclay

NR4P said:


> Not sure which problem you are having. You've indicated two separate GG events in your note.
> 
> Perhaps you can clarify if you have a Prepare problem or a download transfer problem. They are two separate events.
> 
> Also do you have GG1 or GG2?


Thanks for responding. I have the waiting to prepare issue when downloading a program to my iphone 5s. I'm not sure if I have the geniego1 or 2. What's the difference? I got this probably around August 2013.


----------



## NR4P

You have the original GG. 

Which HRxx is the program on that you cannot prepare?

And do other programs on that HR prepare?

Finally have you rebooted that HR?


----------



## cfclay

Thanks for responding. I have rebooted the home receiver, and rebooted the genie go. I learned something today&#8230; See the attached. Am I reading this correctly that DirecTV says that it takes as long for the program to "prepare to download" as the program is? A 30 minute program takes 30 minutes to prepare to download or download? I would swear to you that in my experience that was not the case. If that is the case&#8230; Then I have no problem.


----------



## peds48

cfclay said:


> Thanks for responding. I have rebooted the home receiver, and rebooted the genie go. I learned something today&#8230; See the attached. Am I reading this correctly that DirecTV says that it takes as long for the program to "prepare to download" as the program is? A 30 minute program takes 30 minutes to prepare to download or download? I would swear to you that in my experience that was not the case. If that is the case&#8230; Then I have no problem.


RIght, there are two steps to getting video to the GG. the first step is getting the video from the DVR to the GG itslef, this process is abput 1:1 ratio although a bit faster with the GG2 and the HR44. once the Video is on the GG, the process to download that to the mobil device is about a 5 minute process per hour of HD. again this process also varies if you have the GG2 and the HR44

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cfclay

Okay, I'm confused. If I look on my iPhone and see all the shows I've recorded --- aren't they already on the GenieGo?


----------



## peds48

cfclay said:


> Okay, I'm confused. If I look on my iPhone and see all the shows I've recorded --- aren't they already on the GenieGo?


No, those are teh shows in your DVR(s) playlist. in order for you to watch them in your GG (without intertnet connection) they must be first transfer to the GG and then downloaded to the mobl device. the GG app has two tabs, one says on DVR (shows that are not ranscoded) and the second tab that says (on "insert mobil device name") those shows have been transcoed ans prepared.

another feture of the GG is that you can srteam the shows on yoru DVR to the mobil device via the GG. the GG will transcode on the fly and send the stream via th net

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cfclay

Thanks for responding so quickly. I must apologize… One for hijacking someone else's post and two for not being clear on what the issue is. . While at home, on my home network- I am trying to download from the genie go to my iPhone. This process used to take only a couple of minutes- now it takes forever... Actually it's never fully downloaded.


----------



## peds48

cfclay said:


> Thanks for responding so quickly. I must apologize&#8230; One for hijacking someone else's post and two for not being clear on what the issue is. . While at home, on my home network- I am trying to download from the genie go to my iPhone. This process used to take only a couple of minutes- now it takes forever... Actually it's never fully downloaded.


it always took 1:1. this timing was improved somewhat with the most recent hardware, but it has never been "a couple of minutes" for the entire process

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Laxguy

Do the programs show up in the list when you filter by "Ready to download"? Were they prepared by a command from a different device?


----------



## peds48

Laxguy said:


> Do the programs show up in the list when you filter by "Ready to download"? Were they prepared by a command from a different device?


that is a good point. programs only get prepare once regardless which device it will downloaded on


----------



## NR4P

I think there is a lack of understanding what GG does.

-GG Iblack box) connects to all DVRs in the home on the same network
-GG apps show a listing of all content on the DVRs
-When someone on say a phone or tablet wants to copy and take a program with them, they must select it for Download
-However download does not start immediately
-GG (the black box) must first PREPARE it. If it's a one hour show, it will take one hour to PREPARE
-Once a show is Prepared, it can then TRANSFER OR DOWNLOAD to the phone or tablet. That happens in minutes.
-Another phone or tablet can also grab a copy if they are on the home network and registered to GG. If they request a DOWNLOAD of something that was Prepared previously, it will DOWNLOAD fast.
-If not, that new piece of Programming must first be PREPARED (the slow part) before DOWNLOADING.

The APP on the phone or tablet has two tabs
DVRS and What is stored on the client (phone or tablet)

If cfclay has more issues, perhaps stating where in the above process is failing or getting stuck will be helpful.
Specific program names and HRxx models (where the program is stored) are also helpful


----------



## cfclay

My problem is solved as I wiped my phone because I had corrupt files in it (iPhone). I never had any problems with downloading to my android, even though I may not have totally understood how it worked or what process was taking place. 
In the end I had nearly 2 Gb of space taken to "photos" when only 100 pics were in the phone. I also couldn't delete the genie go app. Wipe and restore of my phone and I'm back to downloading. Thanks for your help.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Laxguy

Well, I guess sometimes root canal worked has to be undertaken. 


Glad you are back in business!


----------

